# New State Record Blue Cat



## catman (May 28, 2001)

A new state record blue cat was caught and released last week in the Potomac. Tich Fitchett caught the 79 lb monster while fishing the Ft. Washington area. What a fish.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes sir there are some what i like to call little school buses in my backyard on the potomac catman! I have ran into a few cats that have blown my mind but only half the size of that monster^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thats a bad-a$$ kitty there!!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that one day soon someone will pull a 100 pounder out of that river.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I love to shake the hand of Tich Fitchett not just for catching a state record but for releasing such a magnificant fish.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Humongous!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

lol how did i know this was caught in Ft Wash.. we got monster cats here and in Accokeek


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the fish pictured was actually caught last summer, I did read about a new record caught last week by Shawn Whetzel, the fish was 80.74lbs


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Cow, thats a big catfish. It's almost as big as the ones I catch at my favoite fishin hole


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

zam said:


> I think the fish pictured was actually caught last summer, I did read about a new record caught last week by Shawn Whetzel, the fish was 80.74lbs


Boy did I blow this one.:redface: Capt. Mike has the right photo to go with this story.

New Maryland Record Blue Catfish!
Posted on 02/24/2012 by WetaWorm 
We just learned from the United States Catfish Association forum that Shawn Wetzle landed a 80.74 Blue Catfish today!

Not only did Shawn catch this MONSTER, but he caught 15 fish – 80, 61, 50, 48, 44, 42, and several in the 30lb range!

After a 15 minute fight on the Potomac, he landed the pending new Maryland Blue Catfish State Record!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice .....thanks Captain Mike and Catman for the pic and info


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

That there's a Hog


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

He's gonna need a bigger truck to haul all those fish home.
It sounds like he caught close to 500 pounds of fish.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Outstanding.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish!!


----------

